# Why'd you start traveling?



## Nelco (Dec 29, 2010)

Someone sent me a message and asked why I started traveling and I thought it'd make a good thread (or new thread, if there's already one started)..other than whhenching at my nerves from opening myself up that much..but whatever..if shit happens, it happens I guess.

Msg reply:

sry for the shitty typing..trying to be quiet (type quietly)

the usual, problems with how the system worked and coming from an abusive broken home..in and out of institutions, mom tryed to ship me from TN to OH..the Ohio-ans sent me back and she booted me when i was 15 and..i always wanted to explore and i had to find ways to survive..once the drug dealers in TN stopped taking care of me and started being really abusive, because they figured they didn't need my personality to win over the local music scene anymore, i had my first squat house, unknowingly and i got a bad rep and bailed from really hurt feelings and self hatred..and started traveling and realized it wasn't me, for the first for sure time, that was a problem, it's the way all the sheeple think..found traveling people and was accepted and loved and guided for the first time in my life and now thats where my heart lies.

what about you?


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Jan 3, 2011)

I started traveling for many a reason. 

When I got out of the airforce, I left with a lasting impression on me by the airforce that didnt help my view of the world change much. Before I went into the airforce, i was more or less pissed off at "the world" or "people" in general. I didnt really have much of a reason why, but the military gave me one. For my 9 months that I was in the military serving the damned government, I was surrounded by hundreds of some of the most egotistical, self righteous, high and mighty, proud sons of bitches around. Day in and day out i was taught that I was better than the rest of american citizens, all because I chose to "do something with my life" = "serve the government as a slave of war" where as normal americans didnt. First off this screamed of massive ignorance, as we all know there are millions of reasons to NOT join the military. And to have the nerve to say let alone teach your pupils that they are better than those they protect, was enough to make me wanna leave alone. 

So the fact that the entire governments war personnel, and military campaigns, are stemming from the basic principle that they are better than those they protect, pissed me off even more. It was one more reason to hate people. To seriously think that you can get away with taking a young persons life, turn him into macho killing machine, and think its ok, and that THAT is "life: is SO fucked up. 

Now because of this I began to assume that people in general were just as stupid. Which, generally they are. Most of the people ive seen in this big game of life, are all idiots. They believe everything they hear and see and are told to do, and do it. People in general have been brainwashed ever since day 1 of their lives, that if society does it, then its normal. What you see is what you get. And it was a few months out of the airforce, when I really wasnt doing anything that It began to dawn on me more and more let alone very bluntly, that that is all totally the wrong way to look at life. 

So here I am *A*: knowing that most of the people around me and in this world are all entirely ignorant, un open minded, selfish, and a plethora of other similar things, and *B*: stuck in the basement of my parents house desperately wanting something more out of life, something more than just working a job all my life till im old and dying and never doing anything fun. Ontop of that ive lived in kansas all my life, and seriously, any kansas can tell you, it downright blows here. Shit the countryside is funner than the city! 

So I ended up leaving. Yea people told me what I was doing is stupid, but of course I ignored it seeing as how they had no personal experience in what I was about to do, and yea I WAS going to be leaving all the "comforts of home" behind, and yea i WAS going to be "living on the streets" , and yea it WAS all pretty risky business for a first timer, but hey, I did it, and Im still here, still doing it, gettin around on very very basic things. 

And now I look at these people going about their days, day to day, dealing with all the total and complete bullshit "normal" ppl deal with. I guess once youve done it, and you realize that you dont need a fancy car or house, and you dont need green slips of paper, and you dont need a job to survive, and that you dont need the government to tell you what to do, .....once you are perfectly literally seriously happy and content with sleeping on the cold winter ground with not but a blanket and a bag of clothes/food for comfort, you start to realize just how hilariously retarded modern society is. I cant even watch tv anymore without cracking up over how they try to make these sitcoms and shows all "intense" and "the real deal" , omg, just cracks me up. I cant take modern normal "civilized" people seriously no more, seriously! hahaha, its like all these problems normal ppl deal with, I just dont have to. Ive learned to give it all up. i guess what im saying is 

once you realize that you dont need " a normal life", and that you WILL re adjust to it, and you WILL be much happier in the long run, i cant see why anyone would want to give modern society let alone the civilization and culture that comes with it, a 2nd chance.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 3, 2011)

I really, really sure there is a thread just like this already!


----------



## MxEx (Jan 3, 2011)

yea the stupidity is quite amusing. I've learned that most the people know how stupid they are but just try to front.

My travel adventures were originally just trying to see what's out there. I was one pissed off person and had not to much left in my town that wouldn't still be there whenever I came back. Also, a great reason is to meet up with friends. Crazy to think how we have family members who live like 10 miles away yet unable to connect with them but twice a year and then you have other friends across the country that you could visit as much as you want almost. I observed there is just a world of people out there along with a great world of nature. Making the most out of any day or doing nothing for ten days is a freedom that's hard to match. It's funny how some things are just instinct but you don't use em or know about em unless necessary. Now we are raising generations who can't do anything for themselves and much never think to help anyone out. On the road is a pumping drive cause you see how the good does exist in people and at times you almost feel like there is hope. Neat to see how much is manmade though. On your own you are the man making along with some help but still the freedom is the most reward, though that freedom is always there no matter location or even occupation. Somebody may give you a ride when it's illegal too.......i think that's pretty bad ass......or the fact that every hitchiker has dick cop stories and bad ass stories of cops giving rides and being nice. The more you see the more you see I guess.


----------



## MxEx (Jan 3, 2011)

wildboy860 said:


> I really, really sure there is a thread just like this already!


ah bummer I didn't think to search before replying.


----------



## Nelco (Jan 3, 2011)

Whoa! This actually got some replies! Aweomse!


----------



## Nelco (Jan 3, 2011)

MxEx said:


> ah bummer I didn't think to search before replying.



I didn't know there was a search option, when I started this.


----------



## Nelco (Jan 3, 2011)

LeeevinKansas said:


> I started traveling for many a reason.
> 
> When I got out of the airforce, I left with a lasting impression on me by the airforce that didnt help my view of the world change much. Before I went into the airforce, i was more or less pissed off at "the world" or "people" in general. I didnt really have much of a reason why, but the military gave me one. For my 9 months that I was in the military serving the damned government, I was surrounded by hundreds of some of the most egotistical, self righteous, high and mighty, proud sons of bitches around. Day in and day out i was taught that I was better than the rest of american citizens, all because I chose to "do something with my life" = "serve the government as a slave of war" where as normal americans didnt. First off this screamed of massive ignorance, as we all know there are millions of reasons to NOT join the military. And to have the nerve to say let alone teach your pupils that they are better than those they protect, was enough to make me wanna leave alone.
> 
> ...



Dude! I know what your saying.
I was a security guard for about 6 months, back in 2004. 
I thought keeping people from getting arrested was a good thing.
Wrong.
I got fired for not meeting my quota.
My quota was at zero percent..that and I helped get an official fired..and it was in the paper.
Ol' Bob Corker.
They fired the whole security guard crew except one dude and a temp chick and they replaced all of the janitors.
One of the guys, they fired, was a chemist veteran.
The city official that got fired was worth loosing another stupid job over.
Glad I could do my part and donate some honesty to society.
Bastards.
I wouldn't have even had the job, if I wasn't doing it as a joke.
I can't believe they even hired me.
I guess it was fate so that asshole would get fired, because me nor the veteran were backing down on the reports on dude and they tried to make us.
I really don't give a shit about money or jobs, so I was the right one, on the right shift, to report the shit out of his ass and the new janitors, doing exactly what they weren't supposed to do, to help cover his ass.


----------

